# gym etiquette rants



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

So what pisses you off? What annoys you in the gym?

Curling in the squat rack?
Shitty bench form?
People who don't progress in the gym and have the nerve to tell you how to lift?
Fad workouts?
People who spend more time in the mirror than lifting?
Fashion gym members? (come dressed color coordinated and don't sweat)
???

Mine is people who talk the entire time or interrupt your workout to chat.
There's a reason my head is down and my headphones are blaring...


----------



## losieloos (Oct 5, 2013)

I donp people watch while im at the gym.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

I work in one right now...I have to...


----------



## losieloos (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess when old people sleep on the machines. Damn it pfm wake up i need to curl.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

There's this one guy named Spencer at my gym and he's such a douche!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

But seriously, do what ever the fuk you want, but CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF.  I'll go in the free weight room at night and they'll be plates on 5-6 stations, towels everywhere, big plates racked on top of smalls, you know all that shit


----------



## Seeker (Oct 5, 2013)

For some reason it bothers me when someone asks me " how many sets you got left?" Go Fuk yourself.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

Seeker said:


> For some reason it bothers me when someone asks me " how many sets you got left?" Go Fuk yourself.



Haha this ^^^ lol

And Rumpy I know what you mean. Rack your ****in weights!
But leaving a plate on the bench, squat, or dead bar isn't a big deal


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

the how many sets u got left guy makes me wanna crack open his head with a db


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 5, 2013)

This guy got his quarter squat set in then racked the weight then started some sort of bounce dance while flexing is bi's in the mirror very very happy about himself saying some sort of stupid shit.

We couldn't take it anymore at a commercial gym and had to go back to the private one I was at fro years prior.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> This guy got his quarter squat set in then racked the weight then started some sort of bounce dance while flexing is bi's in the mirror very very happy about himself saying some sort of stupid shit.
> 
> We couldn't take it anymore at a commercial gym and had to go back to the private one I was at fro years prior.



Have a kid at my gym that dances, flexes, stares at himself constantly, and we recently.found out his gf buys all his supplements. He benches at.least 3 times.a week and never does legs...super cocky too...


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 5, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Have a kid at my gym that dances, flexes, stares at himself constantly, and we recently.found out his gf buys all his supplements. He benches at.least 3 times.a week and never does legs...super cocky too...



How about Mr MMA and the kicks as a warm up, this one fool actually does this before his 135lb deadlift session no lie 135lb ( 1 plate ) he also dose the arms in the air 1 finger up as a #1 dance in between kick warms up and these kicks are super slow lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> How about Mr MMA and the kicks as a warm up, this one fool actually does this before his 135lb deadlift session no lie 135lb ( 1 plate ) he also dose the arms in the air 1 finger up as a #1 dance in between kick warms up and these kicks are super slow lol.



I hate the fuks who shadow box in the gym...fukin dorks


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> How about Mr MMA and the kicks as a warm up, this one fool actually does this before his 135lb deadlift session no lie 135lb ( 1 plate ) he also dose the arms in the air 1 finger up as a #1 dance in between kick warms up and these kicks are super slow lol.



Hahaha this kid boxes between sets in the mirror too lol
He recently jumped on a PH cycle and he's like 16ish. Walks around like he's a badass too. He changes shirts like 3 times every gym session.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

Seeker said:


> For some reason it bothers me when someone asks me " how many sets you got left?" Go Fuk yourself.



Dear God, ^^^ THIS ^^^ Hell yes. You know how many sets I've got left? I've got about go f#ck yourself still to go. I'll let you know when I'm finished. Always either some chicken-legged punk or some old dude looking for a place to die who's asking too. Today was leg day, my gym has two squat racks - TWO. I'm in one, some other dude is doing shrugs in the other. B1tch looking kid comes up to me as I'm approaching the bar, headphones on, and asks "Are you gonna be a while?". I nodded and put the headphone back on and blasted out two extra reps visualizing crushing his skull with a 45 lb plate. 

Was a great workout...just sayin'...


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 5, 2013)

people who don't know how to spot


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Dear God, ^^^ THIS ^^^ Hell yes. You know how many sets I've got left? I've got about go f#ck yourself still to go. I'll let you know when I'm finished. Always either some chicken-legged punk or some old dude looking for a place to die who's asking too. Today was leg day, my gym has two squat racks - TWO. I'm in one, some other dude is doing shrugs in the other. B1tch looking kid comes up to me as I'm approaching the bar, headphones on, and asks "Are you gonna be a while?". I nodded and put the headphone back on and blasted out two extra reps visualizing crushing his skull with a 45 lb plate.
> 
> Was a great workout...just sayin'...



That's  freakin great! Lol


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 5, 2013)

Asians that run on the treadmill in flip flops. Sounds like someone pullin a trailer with a flat tire.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> people who don't know how to spot



The ones that rush to spot you just because you struggle on the way up...
If I need a spot I ask lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> Asians that run on the treadmill in flip flops. Sounds like someone pullin a trailer with a flat tire.



Edit the "asian" comment brother...I see all races doin that shit. In crocs too haha


----------



## j2048b (Oct 5, 2013)

i hate it when i go to my gym and someone has moved my dumbbells out of their place... or the kids have their toys all over and i have to clean the ****er before i can get in my squat rack...and do strict, slow burning curls only!! and maybe some jumping jacks for a leg workout muhahah!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 5, 2013)

all of ur reasons are why i lift at home in my garage now... freakin douches everywhere, and people who size u up, or stair at u for no damn reason... douche quit lookin at me! pay attention to ur own strean bean arms and those pegs u call legs as u do only upper body workouts EVERY DAMN TIME U COME IN THE GYM!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 5, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Edit the "asian" comment brother...I see all races doin that shit. In crocs too haha


It's only Asians in my gym.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

nothing makes me laugh more then the face of a asian benching


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 5, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> It's only Asians in my gym.





Brother Bundy said:


> nothing makes me laugh more then the face of a asian benching



Asia Pharma is going to cut both you off if the read this! :32 (18):


----------



## PFM (Oct 6, 2013)

ANY assholes in a gang over 3 gets my mouth running. 5 POS = 5 minute rests and can you figure out why they never progress (if you even see them for over a month). I get the fags so mad they spit on my car...........or is it my Piss On Obama 2012 shirts?

Assholes that do show up, never look any different, just older and fatter every year. Stay home you nick-nack patty whack fuks and stop staring at me.

Female juicers..........they look like fukn men unless they have fake tits, then they look like men with tits.

ASSHOLES that flock to female juicers asking them stupid shit like how they got their arms "they shoot male hormones you fukn pathetic dickwad..........go get some and STFU".

One phenomenon is: Real Mothers Fukkers are never in my way (just all the fake pukes).


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

PFM said:


> One phenomenon is: Real Mothers Fukkers are never in my way (just all the fake pukes).



^^ THIS ^^ Truth. The hardest of the hardcore bros are always respectful (in my experience) because they know you're there to put in work just like they are.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 6, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^ Truth. The hardest of the hardcore bros are always respectful (in my experience) because they know you're there to put in work just like they are.



Very true...simple nod of the head will do just fine...

I don't have a problem with female juicers...they can do what they want. Not my type, but doesn't bother me. I know a few Var ladies that have amazing bodies and not manly at all...


----------



## grind4it (Oct 6, 2013)

The fat guy doing crunches......you will never see you abs......ever


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 6, 2013)

Exactly ^^^
Abs are made in the kitchen...not the gym....


----------



## HDH (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone that even breaths in my direction. I haven't had to speak with anyone for almost two years this go round.

Except for asking someone if they're done with something (I know they're done) because they didn't clean up or put weights back.

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2013)

grind4it said:


> The fat guy doing crunches......you will never see you abs......ever



Hey I do ab exercises!


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 6, 2013)

We have one guy who comes to the gym who absolutely reeks. I mean reeks to high heaven. Like he and his clothes have not been washed for a month or more. When he arrives i just quit my routine and leave because the stench makes you ill.


----------



## Jada (Oct 6, 2013)

When I ask how many sets r left and they say 8 sets, fkin piss me off


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 6, 2013)

Guys that grunt like they are having the best sex of their life.

There are a few grunters in our gym that sound like they are staring in a porno movie...


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 6, 2013)

cross fit fags.  Ihave no issue with cross fit itself, but there is usually classes you can do instead of these faggots that take up 5 work stations at 5:30 during peak times.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh, and people that follow you around copying your routine - Get your own routine dont mimic me.... I hate someone following me around doing what im doing - makes me self conscious - then i start doing crazy shit just to see if they copy it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh, and one more thing - guys with fricking skin tight shorts - i mean lycra, skimpy and almost see through. I dont want to see someone elses package while im working out - makes me want to wipe down the equipment twice as long to get the visual out of my mind....


----------



## creekrat (Oct 6, 2013)

People who don't leave me the **** alone.  Rack your shit too


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2013)

jada said:


> when i ask how many sets r left and they say 8 sets, fkin piss me off



lolz!!!!!!


----------



## don draco (Oct 6, 2013)

-People who talk to me during my workouts 
-People who don't know how to spot ( Even when I explain the process to them ) 
-People who do ONE exercise ( usually bench press ) for 30 min - 1 hr and then leave the gym 
-People who ask for advice & immediately ask for alternatives when I mention the importance diet.  Ex. ' Well how about mass gainer protein shakes?? If I use that will i get big??? ' 
-People who moan. Grunting is fine with me. But moaning? **** off 
-People who bring yoga balls into the weight room, put them in front of the mirror, and then curl and squat on the yoga balls while simultaneously endangering everybody surrounding them  

The list goes on and on..


----------



## halfwit (Oct 6, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> How about Mr MMA and the kicks as a warm up, this one fool actually does this before his 135lb deadlift session no lie 135lb ( 1 plate ) he also dose the arms in the air 1 finger up as a #1 dance in between kick warms up and these kicks are super slow lol.



LOL.  ^ This, and the guys in their late 40's that practice shadow "golf swings" between sets.  I try really hard not to notice as it ruins my concentration, but between the golfers and wannabe MMA fighters - the only thing worse (imo) are the kids that drop down and do pushups between bench press sets.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 6, 2013)

I saw an OLD guy on a machine opposite me with a full ball hanging out of his shorts.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

I have only ever been to two gyms besides the one in my basement. 
The one thing I remember though is the guys who show up wearing muddy work boots and blue jeans. Always thought that was odd.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 6, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I have only ever been to two gyms besides the one in my basement.
> The one thing I remember though is the guys who show up wearing muddy work boots and blue jeans. Always thought that was odd.



Yea no shit! I have to clean up after those guys!


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 6, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> There's this one guy named Spencer at my gym and he's such a douche!



There's a douche named Spencer at my gym too. I hate that kid.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 6, 2013)

1. Beautiful women flirting with me.
2. Old men that insist on not wearing underoos with their short shorts while doing sit ups.
3. 130 lb kids walking around with belts on and "lats" the size of Ronnie Coleman only to do 20 lb DB curls.
4. People that crowd the DB rack for any reason. I.E. curls, rows, shrugs, etc. 
5. Anyone bigger and leaner than me.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hahaha this was a good laugh.


----------



## DoriDori (Oct 8, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I hate the fuks who shadow box in the gym...fukin dorks



Got one at my gym too. O wait, it's not a gym, it's Planet Fitness...


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shadow boxing is hilarious! I can't stand the designer tank tops. Or the big open cut shirts on fools who're weight 160 and think the r 220. I call it ILS... Invisible lat syndrome it's a epidemic


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 8, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> There's a douche named Spencer at my gym too. I hate that kid.



I think it might just be guys named Spencer in general.

1) guys who grunt/ moan benching 185 
2) the turd that loads up the press with all the plates in the gym, 
    Does one rep and leaves it.
3) the jag off that's always rapping with his big ass headphones on and sunglasses
    like anybody wants to hear that crap.

This thread has inspired me to put together my own home gym lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 8, 2013)

JackC4 said:


> I think it might just be guys named Spencer in general.
> 
> 1) guys who grunt/ moan benching 185
> 2) the turd that loads up the press with all the plates in the gym,
> ...



I've finally become an inspiration  lol
I feel ya on the leg press shit...they never squat!


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 8, 2013)

JackC4 said:


> I think it might just be guys named Spencer in general.



Look what you did Rumpy!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 8, 2013)

HA HA HA, my work here is done.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 8, 2013)

j2048b said:


> all of ur reasons are why i lift at home in my garage now... freakin douches everywhere, and people who size u up, or stair at u for no damn reason... douche quit lookin at me! pay attention to ur own strean bean arms and those pegs u call legs as u do only upper body workouts EVERY DAMN TIME U COME IN THE GYM!



Hilarious and right on. 

Also, I can't stand when no cleans up and it's worse with the chatter boxes coming to socialize. wtf. That's why I'm in my own gym.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 8, 2013)

The leg press shit kills me.  Put on all kinds of weight. Cant do a full rep just like 6 has reps and then piles on another couple 45s and squeezes out 2 quarter reps.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 9, 2013)

There's a dude at my gym that brags all day everyday. I really really dont like this ****er lol. But he's like 2x my size and his gf is probably about my size (yes she's buff as hell...)

But the dude will talk really loud and say shit like, "No I don't need a spot!! It's only 375, I can bench this 40 times!!"  But at least he racks his shit and is dedicated. 

Other people that bug me are mostly just the ones that make no effort to put DBs up correctly. A few weeks ago I was having a shitty day and watched this dude put his DBs in the spot where mine were about to go just as I sat up from my last set. I just threw my DBs at his feet and walked straight to my car and left lol. 

I hate my gym...


----------

